# Mattel TYCO HPX2 or 440X2 chassis



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

has anyone been able to buy said chassis through the Mattel web site recently?
if so, how?
I tried yesterday and even spoke with a service rep. couldn't find any chassis and rep said there are none available.
so if someone has very recently purchased those chassis via the Mattel web site would please be so kind as to share a link?
thank you in advance for your kind consideration.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I couldn't find them anywhere either... RIP TYCO


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I may have a few of them from past purchases, you want them if I can find them Al.


:dude:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Joe, thanx.
looking for the 3 ohm or 3.5 ohm arms exclusively.
I am starting to get into the proxy racing and I need those specific arms for an upcoming race.
PM me what you got.
thanx, al.


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

Whats the proxy racing all about Al?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

neo, some guys that don't have anyone near them have gotten together and have mail in races (proxy drivers). there is a site about it all.
consider Nitros lots.
oops, did I misspell slots.
not at all.
can you smell what the ROCK is cookin?
LOL


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Al, this is a co-in-ki-dink. I just read elsewhere not a half hour ago that the stock had dried up. I have no way to confirm it though. If I recall correctly the so called working link to the sale of the chassis was always a hit and miss affair and it used to change from time to time. :freak:

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

LOL,
I did have that link bookmarked on a different computer and never imported those bookmarks.
and, I got it right off this site. good job guys.
I know I could go back through a couple threads and find it again.
but the rep on the phone was certain that none are left, so there you (I) go.
LOL
someone mentioned Lucky Bob's and they have them, a tad pricey. would have preferred buying whole chassis for about half what those arms are gonna cost.
I had bought 6 chassis on two occasions and only just checked them and they all have 7+ohm arms.
go figure! LOL 
thanx guys


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Is there a way to tell what the ohm is by looking at the chassis/tires/colors? I have a few of them too from past purchases I wouldn't mind letting go of.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

haven't figured that out since none of mine were. I can tell you, the ones with "goodyear" tires, probably stock car, have a 7.1 ohm arm as I took three of those apart


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Al,
Based on everything I have heard, they are no longer available, stock is gone. For a short while Mattel Canada had some but would not ship to the US. I think I heard that they are even gone now. Afraid you are stuck with buying from folks that have extras. I sincerely doubt anymore will come from Mattel.

Charlie


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Aww man...I was trying to order them couple of days ago. Sigh. Now I really wished I ordered them earlier.. does anyone have any for sale? PM me please. 

Thanks
Wes


----------

